# wolverine/coca cola



## tftfan (Sep 26, 2006)

the coke,registered D-105529
 TRAVERSE CITY MICH on the bottom
 6- FL OZS
 the WOLVERINE BRAND
 COCA COLA BOTTLING CO.
 REGISTERED
 the back says QUALITY BEVERAGES
 MIN. CTS. 6 1/2 OZ.
 bottom says REED CITY MICH.
 26 S


----------



## tftfan (Sep 26, 2006)

back


----------



## tftfan (Sep 26, 2006)

bottoms


----------



## madman (Sep 28, 2006)

hey tfan nice bottle! i have one also, is youres bim ? mine reads grand rapids mich, this bottle was made by the root bottle co. i believe 1923  mike


----------



## tftfan (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi mike, thanks, ABM . Do we know anything about Wolverine Brand? I cant find anything on it. Maybe how old is it? I found three trash dumps in the woods this wk, looks like they are late 30's into the 40's . I found the Wolverine on its own along an old road.
 Sry it took me so long to get back,,,, work [],,,,well you know.
 Micah


----------



## madman (Sep 29, 2006)

hey tfan, heres a wolverine bottle cap i found, thought you might like to see, hmm i think that bottle dates around the mid to late 20tys


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 29, 2006)

i've seen pictures of deco style wolverine bottles. i think they were 7oz znd 24oz. they were from the mid 20's.


----------



## alan23t5 (Sep 29, 2006)

hey i thought i should post apic my wolverine bottle. here it is

 alan


----------



## tftfan (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks John, I would like to see a deco, those are cool look'n bottles. 
 Nice bottle Alan, is there a town on the bottom of yours?
 You guys ever see one sell, or e-bay?
 thanks, Micah


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 29, 2006)

ebay is where i saw the deco ones, about a year ago.


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2006)

ok here it is pat oct 28 1924 i found this when i was 13, its a 24 ouncer man i wish i had more of these, its got the illinois diamond on the bottom which dates it before 1929  this bottle reads detroit mich at heel mike


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2006)

the bottle


----------



## madman (Sep 30, 2006)

this was dug in a farm dump when i was a kid, we didnt even scratch the surface  mike


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Mike, Thats a cool deco man and an odd size to boot. Love it.[]


----------



## alan23t5 (Sep 30, 2006)

my says toledo ohio epw (electro pure water)


----------



## tftfan (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice bottles guys, thanks for all the input.
 Micah


----------

